# The Mighty High Fin Blue Attacked



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

I must start off this thread with a big thank you to Capt. Loy, his wealth of knowledge, being a mentor and willingness to share fresh bait, the Goo he gave me was the ticket!!

Miss Connie and I set adrift mid lake in 31ft of water zig zagging across an old creek picking up 2 great eaters for the box within about 30 minutes. We were all smiles as we re-baited with larger pieces of filets for the next drift, then Miss Connie hangs a nice 5lb fish. As we were fist bumping her catch ,rod 3 takes a massive hit....The next 10 or 12 minutes this 46 inch beast was a force to recon with. She came up 4 times to about 10 ft and down she would go again stuck to the bottom I knew this fish was bigger than any cat I have caught. 

I don't own any scales but the fish taped 46 inches and I stand 6'4''. Still has me smiling today. The fish was sent back home so she can grow into the next Lake record, I hope. 

DD


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir, some good eating.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

*See ya next time Big Gal*

:an5:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Great trip with a great partner.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow big blue cat!
Couldn't happen to a better catfishing crew!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Holy ****! What a fish! Congrats to y'all. That's what it's all about.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

That's a GOOD UN !! Congrats !!


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Very nice blues!! Congrats!!


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Good catch and great story too!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Awesome catch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I first saw this on my phone and did not see the Mr. Whiskers catfish lure on there, good deal I'm glad it worked for you and hooked that monster. Those have great hooks and help when fishing is slow IMO.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Whisker Seekers, has already show cased one of these photos on their website Look up the Versa Rattles and you can see it !! They have a photo promo for a 50$ gift cert for photos using their products. So enter some of your pictures Loy !!! Thanks everyone DD


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

WOW that is nice!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Very nice. Congrats on a fine catch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Dirt Daddy said:


> Whisker Seekers, has already show cased one of these photos on their website Look up the Versa Rattles and you can see it !! They have a photo promo for a 50$ gift cert for photos using their products. So enter some of your pictures Loy !!! Thanks everyone DD


Great fish for sure congrats, The versi rattles work great. I have a couple of the lures I guess I need to use them ! LOL
I don't know what the girth was but with that length the fish should be upper 40's to 50 lbs.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

One heck of a fishing report, Way to go!


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

I bet that was a fun fight! Great looking high fin blue!


----------



## Telecaster (Apr 12, 2016)

Nice Blue Cat! I'm your neighbor and I see you out fishing all the time. Great to see that your doing so good.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Great fish. Green to ya on the C&R


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks everyone!! Telecaster what neighbor are you?


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

U cain't catch no fish Harl!
Good to see ya happy and fishin'!

What the #### is that on ur line! Torpedo!!


----------



## Telecaster (Apr 12, 2016)

Dirt Daddy said:


> Thanks everyone!! Telecaster what neighbor are you?


 Ray Seely, I live in the Gray house at 470 Weavers Cove at the circle.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Wow that's a whopper memorable day for sure, congrats!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dang nice kitty right there!! Congratz!!


----------

